# If you think you're having a heart attack...



## Knightofalbion (Jun 25, 2012)

"The best thing to do is crunch a 300 mg aspirin (standard adult size, preferably soluble) and swallow it.
This will have an immediate blood-thinning action which can help open the artery"
- Dr Graham Jackson, British cardiologist

A valuable and potentially life-saving health tip worth knowing. If youre over 50, it is advisable to carry a foil wrapped soluble aspirin on your person, because you never know...
This applies for women too.

If you do have to do this because you think you're having a heart attack, also, needless to say, get yourself to a hospital or ring for an ambulance straight away.
Tell the medical staff that attend to you that you've taken the aspirin.


----------



## Trevor (Jun 25, 2012)

Everyday i take one cardioaspirin to keep things under more control. Also do all you can to remain active of course in case you've never suffered any heart problems in the past.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't agree with taking aspirin daily, but I think it's good advice if you're having a heart attack.  I don't know anyone that carries them for emergencies, but that's a smart idea.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jun 26, 2012)

The American Heart Association estimates that if everyone did this - took an aspirin at the first sign of a heart attack - it would save up to 10,000 (American) lives each year. So it is a proven treatment.

I'm inclined to agree with SeaBreeze re taking aspirin on a daily basis.
One could attain a similar blood-thinning & heart health benefit through taking vitamin E or garlic, but without the side effects.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 26, 2012)

I was looking at my aspirins today (Bayer brand), and noticed they were coated tablets.  Years ago, I remember an aspirin dissolving in your mouth before you could even swallow it down with water.  I imagine you have to chew the aspirin in a heart attack emergency.  Also, do you think that taking 2 has extra benefits in that case?


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jun 26, 2012)

SeaBreeze said:


> I was looking at my aspirins today (Bayer brand), and noticed they were coated tablets. Years ago, I remember an aspirin dissolving in your mouth before you could even swallow it down with water. I imagine you have to chew the aspirin in a heart attack emergency. Also, do you think that taking 2 has extra benefits in that case?



Chew it, yes. A soluble aspirin is ideal for that, it breaks down readily and you absorb it through the mouth, which has an immediate blood-thinning effect. 
One standard size aspirin is all you need. (300 mg in the UK. I believe a standard aspirin is 330 mg in America. Both fine.)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 26, 2012)

Knightofalbion said:


> I'm inclined to agree with SeaBreeze re taking aspirin on a daily basis.
> One could attain a similar blood-thinning & heart health benefit through taking vitamin E or garlic, but without the side effects.



Here's an article listing some more natural methods to thin the blood......http://www.naturalnews.com/036286_bl...ernatives.html __________________


----------



## Trevor (Jun 26, 2012)

I would have to do some more research on the matter. But cardio aspirin is not regular aspirin. In that the dose of components is meant to be given in daily doses. That particular aspirin was made for heart regulation.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 27, 2012)

This is from the WebMD website...



> *What are the possible side effects of daily aspirin therapy?
> 
> *Side effects and complications of taking *aspirin* include:
> 
> ...


----------



## Trevor (Jun 27, 2012)

Good info seabreeze. I guess it depends on what other medications you might be on.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Aug 3, 2013)

Going back to the topic - emergency use of aspirin...

A good article. One man's story...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1253024/Why-man-carry-giant-chewy-aspirin.html

Carry an aspirin everyone, it might save your life...


----------



## Anne (Aug 3, 2013)

Dumb question maybe, but what is meant by cardio aspirin???   How is that different??  I'm supposed to take an aspirin a day, but am on HBP pills (Lotrel) so I don't know if that's wise....


----------



## Pappy (Aug 3, 2013)

It is a good idea to get one of these nitro cases and put it on your car key ring. I keep an aspirin and a couple of Tylenols in mine. Comes in handy at times.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 5, 2013)

My wife has been chewing aspirin on several occasions lately. That's why we went to the doctor and have these tests scheduled. 

In the U.S. a standard aspirin is 325 mg, extra strength is 500 mg and low dose for daily use is the same strength as children's aspirin, 81 mg.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2013)

Pappy said:


> It is a good idea to get one of these nitro cases and put it on your car key ring. I keep an aspirin and a couple of Tylenols in mine. Comes in handy at times.



Reminds me..  I have/had one of those! ... wonder what happened to it?  I must look around ....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 6, 2013)

I got a couple of those free when I was a guest visitor at Sam's Club.  I just keep a small sample foil packet of 2 aspirin in my wallet, hubby has one in his wallet, and we have some scattered here and there for a heart attack emergency.


----------



## MercyL (Aug 7, 2013)

Knightofalbion said:


> The American Heart Association estimates that if everyone did this - took an aspirin at the first sign of a heart attack - it would save up to 10,000 (American) lives each year. So it is a proven treatment.
> 
> I'm inclined to agree with SeaBreeze re taking aspirin on a daily basis.
> One could attain a similar blood-thinning & heart health benefit through taking vitamin E or garlic, but without the side effects.



What side affects should people look for when taking aspirin?
Are the side affects better or worse than having the heart attack? layful:

I have taken vitamin E and love garlic on my food, so I hope my blood is thinner than it was when I had the TIA a while ago. My doc is talking Coumadin, so I'm betting a daily aspirin is not an option.

BTW, who, here has chewed an aspirin? I ask because I'll eat aspirin for the headache I get, sometimes, when the weather changes and I have to take extra meds to control break through pain. My husband goes positively pale if he sees me chewing one. He finds the taste intolerable, so I try to chew them in another room. I also avoid kissing him afterward. I can't imagine what would happen if I kissed him, having just eating an aspirin, but I bet it would be...."colorful".

Who, here, has chewed aspirin without having a cardiac emergency?


----------



## Anne (Aug 7, 2013)

I've chewed aspirin; for faster relief for the migraines I used to get....not a pleasant experience to be sure, but better than the crippling pain of the migraine I knew was coming on.


----------



## Fern (Aug 7, 2013)

I have heard the benefits of taking an aspirin but I too would like to know what is a 'cardiac' aspirin


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 7, 2013)

_Fern i think you will find it is just the low dose aspirin that you can buy, they are 100mg and they do suggest that they help you from having a heart attack, i take one x100mg every day and Dr Oz who has a TV show suggests one in the morning and one at night . _:hair:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2013)

Coumadin I believe is rat poison, the rats die because they bleed to death.  I never chewed an aspirin, but the old ones used to dissolve in my mouth quickly.http://www.ehow.com/about_6524045_rat-poison-coumadin.html


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 8, 2013)

I take low dose aspirin daily (100 mg) for cardiac benefits. I have a history of a blood clot in the lung and it is a preventative measure only. The side effect is a tendency to bleed more freely and I have to declare it to the dentist. Otherwise there are no other complications but I am well monitored by my GP and only take them on his advice.

My mum used to take aspirin too and when she broke her leg in her late 80s she had to wait 9 days in hospital before surgery which is not ideal. I have also known some people needing heart surgery who had to wait for the aspirin to leave the system before treatment.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 8, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Coumadin I believe is rat poison, the rats die because they bleed to death.



But, not a single one of them suffered a heart attack . . . !


----------



## Phantom (Aug 8, 2013)

I have had a heart attack and one of my medications is one asprin daily


----------



## LittleJ (Aug 9, 2013)

Next dumb question...........what does a heart attack feel like?....How will I know what it is......
I think I hear the answer now, "you'll know"....


----------



## Anne (Aug 9, 2013)

LittleJ said:


> Next dumb question...........what does a heart attack feel like?....How will I know what it is......
> I think I hear the answer now, "you'll know"....



This might be a help, LittleJ:
http://www.heart.org/HEARTORG/Condi..._Article.jsp?gclid=CMHNttvv8LgCFZBaMgodZloAMw

Tho I guess the symptoms can be different for a man or woman.


----------



## nan (Aug 12, 2013)

SeaBreeze, I noticed you said Coumadin is an ingredient in ratsack, Warfarin is also a main ingredient in ratsack, so any one on warfarin generally has to be weaned of it for a while before having an operation.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2013)

nan said:


> SeaBreeze, I noticed you said Coumadin is an ingredient in ratsack, Warfarin is also a main ingredient in ratsack, so any one on warfarin generally has to be weaned of it for a while before having an operation.



_Definitely_, any medication or supplements (like vitamin E) that thin the blood, should be discontinued in preparation for surgery, otherwise there may be serious problems with excessive bleeding.


----------

